

We're putting a TARDIS into orbit - Really [Kickstarter] - erre
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/573935592/were-putting-a-tardis-into-orbit-really

======
joosters
"A magnetic, passive attitude control system is in place which will keep the
TARDIS's camera pointing toward the planet"

Can anyone explain this bit? The project doesn't bother to. As far as I can
see, it's just a box with no control systems or means of adjusting its
position or orientation.

And why the on-board camera? Is it just filming stuff for some future alien
race to collect, because there's no means for the data to get sent back
down...

~~~
erre
Yes, the project page is very lacking in technical details :/

------
nanofortnight
Not to rain on anyone's parade, but space debris is already a sufficiently
serious problem that active removal has been seriously considered. (Nobody
wants a runaway Kessler scenario!)

Has deorbit of this model TARDIS been considered?

------
erre
FWIW: I'm not related to this project, I've only submitted the url. And the
video does get a bit annoying.

But...

TARDIS! In SPACE!

